# Alright! We're really BARFing now!



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I now proudly and officially count myself as a bona-fide BARFer with the delivery of my new 7.5 cu.ft. CHEST FREEZER!!!!!









And here it is in all its glory:










It's design and contents passed stringent inspection criteria by a very demanding end-user and found satisfactory:










And can be used as a back-up dog crate in an emergency:










And it is soooooo quiet when it runs. I went shopping and what would stuff my fridge freezer to overflowing hardly registers a presence in this thing. I'm in a bit of shock, just how much stuff can I get and keep in there? I'm sure I'll find out! 

Let the freezing begin!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Apparently Keeta likes Hungry Man (Hungry Dog?) and Stouffers meals? (Great photo!







)

Um, Castlemaid, serving those meals *raw* doesn't qualify though!









That's a nice freezer. I wish mine were black. Very stylish! Good luck with your initial shopping trip. I strongly recommend bringing a big bottle of Tums and a defibrillator with you.


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

Nice freezer







Do you have places scouted for bulk or are you going to rely on grocery store blowouts?


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice!!! I wish mine were that big! 








Take a pic of your receipt when it is full.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Very nice freezer! Keeta should be all set with raw dinners for a while with that!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Quote: Um, Castlemaid, serving those meals *raw* doesn't qualify though!


You mean, I've been doing it wrong all this time???? But, but, they had a two for one sale!!! 




> Quote:Good luck with your initial shopping trip. I strongly recommend bringing a big bottle of Tums and a defibrillator with you.


Better safe than sorry . . . but I might need the industrial strenghts Tums. 




> Quote: Nice freezer Do you have places scouted for bulk or are you going to rely on grocery store blowouts?


So far, I've been relying on Grocery store special sales, but with the added storage capacity of a chest freezer, I'll be scouting cheap bulk sources. 




> Quote: Very nice freezer! Keeta should be all set with raw dinners for a while with that!


Hey thanks! It seems big for my needs, but I kept thinking that no matter what size I buy, I'll probably be wishing somewhere down the line that I had a bigger one. So I tried to err on the side of bigger rather than smaller. 




> Quote: Take a pic of your receipt when it is full.


Ahhhhhhh, no way!!!! I'm not documenting my slow decent into bankruptcy! 

I really wanted to get myself set up with a freezer, because it looks like I'll soon be doing Raw for _two _ dogs . . .


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Slow decent into bankruptcy!









Come on down! We're already here!









Then again, I keep seeing those "Canidae price increase." "X brand kibble price increase" threads in the Diet & Nutrition forum and I think, eh, maybe we're not so bad off. Chicken legs haven't gone up in price at all, and Camper's favorite beef has only gone up 10 cent per lb thus far.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Castlemaid Hey thanks! It seems big for my needs, but I kept thinking that no matter what size I buy, I'll probably be wishing somewhere down the line that I had a bigger one. So I tried to err on the side of bigger rather than smaller.


That is what happened to us! Good plan on picking out one that seems bigger than you currently need - especially if you start buying in bulk. We need to upgrade (hopefully later this year).


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Castlemaid I really wanted to get myself set up with a freezer, because it looks like I'll soon be doing Raw for _two _ dogs . . .


TWO dogs, eh? So. . .Keeta's going to be getting a buddy?


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Castlemaidbecause it looks like I'll soon be doing Raw for _two _ dogs . . .


Do we get more scoop


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Maybe . . . Stay tuned . . .









Might be something special!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: CastlemaidMaybe . . . Stay tuned . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Don't keep us in suspense!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Waiting, waiting....


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomWaiting, waiting....



LOL! The wait is over:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=703460&page=0&fpart=1


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

That news was well worth waiting for .... so congratulations to you, to Keeta and to the new pup. Great news all around.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Oh you are so lucky!!! Congratulations on the new member of the family. I bet Keeta will be smitten with the lil guy.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

How exciting is that????







!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

YAY How exciting Keeta gets a new freezer AND a brother!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Thank you all. I am very excited, and nervous too! 

There could still not be a male suitable for my situation, but chances are good that one will be a good fit.


----------

